# In need of a bath



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hubby just sent me this picture and I LOVE it!! :rofl: :rofl: They were in need of a bath and he put them all in the bath tub, he did it all by himself!  8 puppies!!!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

You have one brave hubby!!  That might be the cutest picture I've seen of puppies!! I bet he had a blast


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't take it....this is just over the top stinking cute!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

That's awesome! So cute!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

sashadog said:


> You have one brave hubby!!


No kidding!! I know I would have NOT done that all by myself. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

That's toooo cute. Tell him to do it again but leave some suds & get more tub in the picture!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

That is to freaking cute!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohh mmmyyy gooodnesssss adorable puppy overload. Give them all a huge kiss for me, they are precious little babies!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Love it! Number 3 from the left is my favorite!


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the one who is obviously complaining loudly! That is worthy of framing! That level of cuteness is difficult to capture. Great picture~brave husband!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Absolutely cute!!!! Too much puppie cuteness!!!! Sugar Overload and one brave Husband


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo cute, but what is he nuts? LOL I can imagine what the bathroom ended up looking like,,tooo funny tho


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> soooo cute, but what is he nuts? LOL I can imagine what the bathroom ended up looking like,,tooo funny tho


I wish it had a hidden camera. Would have loved to see that footage.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Now THAT is the sign of a real man!!! LOL No FEAR! 

How cute are they!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I like how the one looks like its singing in the tub .... lol nice


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> Love it! Number 3 from the left is my favorite!


I like the second to last. Looks like he/she is vocalizing their displeasure at being bathed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that is overload in cute!!!!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank your for sharing Carolina! I like the one complaining as well. The first one looks like its looking at the complaining one like to say "what is your problem?" lol. Too cute!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

:wub: x 1billion!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

JakodaCD OA said:


> but what is he nuts?


:rofl: That's what I said to him!



JakodaCD OA said:


> I can imagine what the bathroom ended up looking like,,tooo funny tho


He had just cleaned it the day before!!!! I guess he is going to have to clean it again.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

This....is unbelievably adorable, and absolutely made my morning! Ahh, I love puppies!!! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I love the one who is obviously complaining loudly!


:rofl: Looks like he is screaming: GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

So sweet, I have returned to this thread several times to look at the picture!
Adorable !!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh! What a task!!! But that picture is priceless. Should be in a calendar or something.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You should frame that-its amazing that he even took a pic-


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LOL reminds me of the picture I took for our C litter when giving them a bath in a different type of tub


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: The puppy to the left of the boy screaming is smelling the one next to her saying: "hmm, you actually smell good now."  :rofl:


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Cuteness overload...great pic!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Puppy baths are just one of the most awesome photo ops ever. It _almost_ makes me want a whole group of puppies just for the fun of having them all, and then I remember how much WORK they are. Haha. Maybe if they were all as easy as my cats or something.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The one ear up one down reminds me of Ror as a pup


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Must...squeeze....faces....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

That picture deserves to be on the cover of greetings cards all over the world


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

This picture is so cute =]!!! makes me smile. and wow that' a lot of pups for 1 person to bathe!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> LOL reminds me of the picture I took for our C litter when giving them a bath in a different type of tub


 Hmmm I might be showing my age, but does anyone remember the show petticoat junction? lol the german shepherd version


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Melina said:


> Must...squeeze....faces....


 
LOL! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Hubby just sent me this picture and I LOVE it!! :rofl: :rofl: They were in need of a bath and he put them all in the bath tub, he did it all by himself!  8 puppies!!!


I honestly think that should be sbmitted for a puppy calendar. Makes me laugh so hard!


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> LOL reminds me of the picture I took for our C litter when giving them a bath in a different type of tub


OMG hilarious!! What were they in?


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> That picture deserves to be on the cover of greetings cards all over the world


So true, they need a like function on this here website!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

ILOVEGSD said:


> OMG hilarious!! What were they in?


Keith it is a metal tub we bought at Tracor Supply.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hey can your hubby come over, my lexie needs a bath, oh and while he's here can he clean my house? o.k. whats your secret, let me know. lol, loved the picture, tooo cute


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Keith it is a metal tub we bought at Tracor Supply.


Too funny. Great pictures.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone.......one great picture. I personally love the 4th puppy from the left....I can just hear him/her saying....."Awww I thought you told me this was going to be fun"

Send us more pictures.......!!!!!!!!


----------

